# Classical Music & The Concept of Articulation



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I find that this genre of music is highly articulate in its attention to dynamic detail in terms of what the conductor wants to bring out of a work.

Do you believe what I described above is stronger in this style of music we all love, or do you see it elsewhere in as prominent a fashion as it is in Classical Music?

This is something I really love about this music, the clarity! Even when you don't understand the lyrics (opera/choral), the music is still so beautiful!

Compared to someone like Bob Dylan or Neil Young, if a foreigner listened to it without being able to comprehend the lyrics, it _may_ be harder to appreciate.

I suppose that reveals how much my listening is based upon the instrumentation rather than lyrics!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I like articulate playing, as well. Glenn Gould learned his articulate touch from a Canadian teacher. Pat Martino is a very articulate jazz guitarist.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I've always wondered whether it's something you can learn, when you come across a really articulate performer they make the music sound so important it seems like magic, a gift. It's like a great story teller, they can make each phrase matter. Most of my examples would be from vocal music, Peter Pears for example, and Sabine Lutzenberger and Jill Feldman. But some instrumentalists too -- Ryo Tarakado and Toyohiko Satoh come to mind.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

millionrainbows said:


> I like articulate playing, as well. Glenn Gould learned his articulate touch from a Canadian teacher. Pat Martino is a very articulate jazz guitarist.


I love Pat! It's kind of funny, b/c my own playing is very spacey, still articulate, but not sharp, it's more of a soft (cloud-like) articulation.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Oscar Peterson and Red Garland are also highly articulate players!


----------

